# 6 Month old Husky/Collie Female being aggressive?



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey everyone
We've have had Kishka the female Husky/collie cross since she was old enough to leave her Mother. She is now 6 months old and her behaviour is starting to get very worrying.
She goes on 3 walks a day , each for a long as 20 minutes - to even a couple of hours. She is crate trained and fully house broken. She understands that her time in the crate is to rest. We keep her out the crate as much as possible when there is someone to supervise her.
I am currently at college and so i have quite a busy social life as a young girl but i have trained her to sit, lie down, give me her paw and at the moment, im teaching recall.
Now, since a pup she has been a very mouthy dog, i have read up and tried all techniques such as a firm no, giving her a toy and rewarding her when she stops biting me and so on... Yet, by the looks of things, her biting is getting harder and she is starting to show signs of challanging me and throwing her strength round. Now do people think this is down to the breed of dog, or is this normal for aggressive behaviour to start showing as a puppy this age?

Also. The attachment below is a picture of what my pup looks like and her size at the moment.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

I think a lot will depend if she is more collie than husky collies learn at a very fast rate and as such need to be doing some bits of training everyday they thrive on it. Not sure about the mouthing thing maybe this is the husky part plus the challeging thing as most collies by 6 months have a very strong bond with their owner and will obey without question.


----------



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

she is a very clever pup, she learns fast yet the jumping up, biting really hard and Its a struggle when i have to put ehr back in her crate, i use treats to try and make it a positive expierence yet she just thrashes round and bites hard when ever i try to lead her back into her crate.

Shes starting to growl whenever we touch her neck and shes becoming very defensive. I just dont undertsand her behaviour at all


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

you have two very high drive parents in the mix in this pup and perhaps the 'mind' is not being active enough, how much time does she spend in the crate at a time ?? Does she sleep in the crate overnight ?? What food are you feeding ?? What pace is your walk taken at ??

Sorry for the questions but it may just help to know some of these things.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

She's hit the teenage stage so yeah she'll show unwanted behaviours and start trying her luck, just keep up with her routine and discipline, add some more mental stimulation(toys, training, agility etc etc) and i would increase her exercise, the rule is 5 minutes per month for hard ground(pavements) but you can almost double it for soft ground either offlead on or a longline...plus breed has to be taken into consideration and as she's a mix of 2 VERY high maintenance breeds i'd say she needs a lot more stimulation.

Agility/training classes/training at home/interactive toys will all be great for mentally tiring her, for physical exercise longer walks/cycling(when she's a bit older)/jogging etc etc will all help.

The biting doesn't sound like aggression, just a puppy growing up...how consistant were you with her mouthing when she was younger? Have you tried saying a loud and firm "NO" then leaving the room or removing her from the room(timeout) until she's calm? She'll soon learn that biting isn't good as she's left alone. Make sure she has plenty of toys for biting instead and maybe get her something like a stagbar or other chews to bite.

What food is she on at the moment? How much mental stimulation does she get a day? IMO 1 hour of exercise a day is definately not enough for her, a well exercised dog is a calm dog


----------



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

tashi said:


> you have two very high drive parents in the mix in this pup and perhaps the 'mind' is not being active enough, how much time does she spend in the crate at a time ?? Does she sleep in the crate overnight ?? What food are you feeding ?? What pace is your walk taken at ??
> 
> Sorry for the questions but it may just help to know some of these things.


She spends 3 days a week in from 8.30am - 5.30 pm , i know this is a long time but she does no mess, has access to water and food and we have to do this as there is no one in the house due to parents working and college, yet we still walk her in the morning and twice in the evening on these days
The other 4 days, there will be someone in the house so she only uses the crate for sleeping or calming down when she is hyper

We feed her dry dog food and give her plenty of water

And when we walk her we just walk


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd be looking at getting some professional help here. I'd definitely enroll in a good training school, preferably a small class (which might mean you need to spend a little more, but they're better and cheaper in the long-term). 

I would start asking around for recommendations, local vets usually have notice boards up with details of dog-trainers etc. 

I have a dog of that mix coming to one of my classes at the moment, his issues are different from yours; this is his 4th home in a year, and he is, shall we say "challenging" and I do feel for his current owners but they are struggling somewhat with him but he is making great progress, his mouthing has virtually stopped towards people but there's way way more to go yet before he can be considered reliable. 

So, find a GOOD training school, go and have a look without your dog first, that way you can see what's going on without worrying about what your dog's doing, it gives you the chance to ask questions etc. well worth it, but remember, you get what you pay for. We have a school locally that charges £1.50 per lesson, but the classes sometimes have 17 dogs in it; how anyone can hear the instructor is beyond me, but that's how they cover their costs.  

Good luck.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Zonnks said:


> She spends 3 days a week in from 8.30am - 5.30 pm , i know this is a long time but she does no mess, has access to water and food and we have to do this as there is no one in the house due to parents working and college, yet we still walk her in the morning and twice in the evening on these days
> QUOTE]
> 
> This is why I dont like using crates because it becomes so easy to leave them in there / the crate to become a coaping mechanism  Personally this seems like way to long to leave a dog in a confined space.
> ...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Zonnks said:


> She spends 3 days a week in from 8.30am - 5.30 pm , i know this is a long time but she does no mess, has access to water and food and we have to do this as there is no one in the house due to parents working and college, yet we still walk her in the morning and twice in the evening on these days
> The other 4 days, there will be someone in the house so she only uses the crate for sleeping or calming down when she is hyper
> 
> We feed her dry dog food and give her plenty of water
> ...


Having experience with both these breeds that unfortunately for her is just far too long to be in a crate  She would ideally only want to spend her sleeping time in there which for a high drive breed is not very long  Some dry dog foods can also cause problems due to the content, as for calming down when she is hyper you would be much better off taking her for a walk or playing games with her, both these breeds need mental stimulation and she is not getting nearly enough of that. Collies were bred to work sheep for long distances and for long days, huskies were bred for strenuous work also - the huskies that I know of are worked twice daily in a 'rig' admitted they are in super-fit condition but without that work they are not easy to live with. Can you not find a day care centre for her the days that you are in college - you are very lucky that she is clean for the time she is left in the crate


----------



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

ballybee said:


> She's hit the teenage stage so yeah she'll show unwanted behaviours and start trying her luck, just keep up with her routine and discipline, add some more mental stimulation(toys, training, agility etc etc) and i would increase her exercise, the rule is 5 minutes per month for hard ground(pavements) but you can almost double it for soft ground either offlead on or a longline...plus breed has to be taken into consideration and as she's a mix of 2 VERY high maintenance breeds i'd say she needs a lot more stimulation.
> 
> Agility/training classes/training at home/interactive toys will all be great for mentally tiring her, for physical exercise longer walks/cycling(when she's a bit older)/jogging etc etc will all help.
> 
> ...


I was debating starting jogging with her but when i tried she just pulled me everywere and it nearly caused a very serious accident, shes great on the lead but when she runs, the husky breed comes out and she just pegs it!

I tried all those techniques when she was a puppy and maybe we just havent been as consistant as she needs, whenever we left the room she would tear something apart in temper, she has plenty of fresh bones, puppy bones and a lot of toys to play with. Every night we settle her down in the front room with a fresh marrow bone and she will lie down for hours chomping away.
She is currently on dry food with lots of water and sometimes as a treat , we mix in a little tiny bit of gravy into it ( salt free) and how much excercise would you recommend a dog like this needs to be calm? how long for?


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

If she only snaps when you try to put her back in the crate I can see why she seems to be in the crate a very long time on her own. As she is still only a young dog can you not get someone in at lunch time to walk the dog??


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

That is a LONG time to be kept in a crate. I can understand that it is diffcult to manage having a dog & working but there are ways.

Even if she's not having any accidents she may be uncomfortable from not having an option to go to the loo. Can you get someone in even to let her have a toilet break during the day? Maybe a friend, neighbour or dog walker? Or can someone pop in & see her during their lunch hour? Is there no way you can creat an bigger area in the house that is safe for her to stay during the day?

Whilst out on walks is she offlead at all? Do you play games with her? Do you do any training exercises with her whilst out or attend any classes? I think they would be really beneficial to you to understand how to manage situations & to improve on general obedience.

One of my dogs is quite hard work, she is fine whilst being left but when I am at home we do alot with her. On walks we practise alot of recall using distractions (we have alot of work to do with that!), we play ball, we play 'find it' games, etc. our walks are never just strolling along - much as I would love that at times!


----------



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

8tansox said:


> I'd be looking at getting some professional help here. I'd definitely enroll in a good training school, preferably a small class (which might mean you need to spend a little more, but they're better and cheaper in the long-term).
> 
> I would start asking around for recommendations, local vets usually have notice boards up with details of dog-trainers etc.
> 
> ...


thank you very much for your and we are currently finding dog training classes as we speak, we know this is one of the many ways forward, Of course we wouldn't be stingey with the costs, we love her to bits and want only the best for her!


----------



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> This is why I dont like using crates because it becomes so easy to leave them in there / the crate to become a coaping mechanism  Personally this seems like way to long to leave a dog in a confined space.
> 
> Could you imagine being shut in the airing cupboard for this period of time? No Tv no music just looking at the walls?
> 
> I fully appreciate no one is in the house - My husband and I work Monday - Friday and my girl is alone 3, 4 or 5 days a week for 4-7 hours (Changes from week to week) but has full access to the house. I appreciate your dog is young and most likely not able to be trusted yet like this but are you able to make safe a room / section of the house? Maybe the kitchen? 9 hours is way to long to be left crated.


Yes i know it must be horrible for her but it is the only option we have at the moment, it must be dreadful and i understand that she must be so lonely in there. We leave the radio on in these 3 days and so at least the comfort of voices might soothe her.
We are currently undergoing construction work in the house, we have an extension on the kitchen and we are currently having builders build a conservatory, a patio and a driveway so there is no where eles to put her. The backroom ( which is part of the kitchen ) is the cats space and the vet insisted that we do not intrude and leave this to be the cats space , we literally have no where eles to put her.
We are sorting out a safe, back yard section for her to roam in the back which will include a kennel and a safe perimeter. But until the work is finished ( another month and a half ) i doubt we can do this whilst the work is being done


----------



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

tashi said:


> Having experience with both these breeds that unfortunately for her is just far too long to be in a crate  She would ideally only want to spend her sleeping time in there which for a high drive breed is not very long  Some dry dog foods can also cause problems due to the content, as for calming down when she is hyper you would be much better off taking her for a walk or playing games with her, both these breeds need mental stimulation and she is not getting nearly enough of that. Collies were bred to work sheep for long distances and for long days, huskies were bred for strenuous work also - the huskies that I know of are worked twice daily in a 'rig' admitted they are in super-fit condition but without that work they are not easy to live with. Can you not find a day care centre for her the days that you are in college - you are very lucky that she is clean for the time she is left in the crate[/QUOTE
> 
> I dont think we would be able to afford the costs of a day care, we have money and were not poor but i think that would just be out the question :/
> 
> ...


----------



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

Bobbie said:


> If she only snaps when you try to put her back in the crate I can see why she seems to be in the crate a very long time on her own. As she is still only a young dog can you not get someone in at lunch time to walk the dog??


We live in a farmland area and most of the residents are quite old or retired. I think this actually might be a great idea but i dont know if my parents will let a stranger into the house, i dont think they would be able to trust them , i will suggest this though! we dont have much local family and we live quite far away from friends. 
Yet i will look into this as this is definately a solution!! thank you !!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Zonnks said:


> Yes i know it must be horrible for her but it is the only option we have at the moment, it must be dreadful and i understand that she must be so lonely in there. We leave the radio on in these 3 days and so at least the comfort of voices might soothe her.
> We are currently undergoing construction work in the house, we have an extension on the kitchen and we are currently having builders build a conservatory, a patio and a driveway so there is no where eles to put her. The backroom ( which is part of the kitchen ) is the cats space and the vet insisted that we do not intrude and leave this to be the cats space , we literally have no where eles to put her.
> We are sorting out a safe, back yard section for her to roam in the back which will include a kennel and a safe perimeter. But until the work is finished ( another month and a half ) i doubt we can do this whilst the work is being done


I do understand how hard it is and that sounds fantastic with her own safe space in the garden. My hubby used to work from home and Millie used to spend her whole day sunbathing in the garden on the roof of her kennel 

I would maybe consider if you can get someone in just to elt her stretch her legs 1/2 way through the day? Just for 1/2 hour - Quite a few dog walkers etc would come in to your house to sit with ehr for 1/2 in order for her to get out of the crate, strecth her legs and take a comfort break.

Another thing which other have mentioned is food - What brand food is she on? Some food can contain alot of 'junk' and colourings even without us realising (shockingly the big brands are the worst for this) which could not be helping with behaviour.

When we were given our girl - She was given away for being 'to bouncy and untrainable' she was being fed as a puppy on Waggs Adult Worker food - A very very low quality food and the worker variety which she didnt need (as VAT Free which is why previous owner favoured it) She was quickly changed onto a higher grade food which had a big impact on her ability to concentrate and her 'bouncyness'.


----------



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> That is a LONG time to be kept in a crate. I can understand that it is diffcult to manage having a dog & working but there are ways.
> 
> Even if she's not having any accidents she may be uncomfortable from not having an option to go to the loo. Can you get someone in even to let her have a toilet break during the day? Maybe a friend, neighbour or dog walker? Or can someone pop in & see her during their lunch hour? Is there no way you can creat an bigger area in the house that is safe for her to stay during the day?
> 
> ...


Yes i understand she must be in some discomfort, it is only temporary as we are currently building a conservatory, a patio and a driveway on our home. so there is no outside space for her as it is covered in dangerous materials and god knows what eles, after the work is completed we are building an outside large area which will be secure, include shelter and let her roam, almost like a outside kennel area! 
And we walk her through forest's and on the beaches, we do let her off leash but recently she got excited seeing some children in the distant playing and wanted to join in , so she ran to them and the mother was horrified ...i dont blame her, a huge husky cross running towards her children!? but she meant no harm and just wanted to play with them...since this incident on sunday i dont think we will be able to trust her off leash atm. and we play lots of games, she fetches and plays tug of war and loves running around... she has a favorite toy which makes a high pitched shriek and loves me throwing it for her and her bringing it back!
i havent thought of playing games on a walk, that is a very good idea, iwill start doing this and make it more stimulating for her!
thank you very much for your advice, its a big help!


----------



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> I do understand how hard it is and that sounds fantastic with her own safe space in the garden. My hubby used to work from home and Millie used to spend her whole day sunbathing in the garden on the roof of her kennel
> 
> I would maybe consider if you can get someone in just to elt her stretch her legs 1/2 way through the day? Just for 1/2 hour - Quite a few dog walkers etc would come in to your house to sit with ehr for 1/2 in order for her to get out of the crate, strecth her legs and take a comfort break.
> 
> ...


We will build a safe area in the garden for her, do you think when we are at work , will it be okay to keep her in this outdoor space whilst we are out for so long?...personally i hate leaving her in her crate but we have no option atm :/
and that also sounds like a great idea, i think im just worried in case they robbed us or something but i doubt people would do that if they were getting paid well for it! 
and we currently buy her dog food in bulk at a Dog kennel / farm called Larton! We buy a low priced brand atm as we are still buying puppy juniour food and i think its £20 for a large sack bag thing. Is there any particular ingredients i should look out for or suggest a dog food that is good for this breed?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Can you put the break down of the food on here that is the proteins etc and what it is made up of as in chicken, rice and the percentages - might just give an idea as to whether there is a problem with the food. 

As for Doggie day care have a ring around the local kennels some of them are not that expensive if it makes her an easier dog to live with - I know one by us that does it and the dogs are well stimulated whilst in their care 

As for the assault course she is too young yet and will put too much pressure on her young limbs but things like hiding treats and getting her to search them out, you could run her free on a long line until you establish a recall, is she crated at night also for bed


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Zonnks said:


> We will build a safe area in the garden for her, do you think when we are at work , will it be okay to keep her in this outdoor space whilst we are out for so long?...personally i hate leaving her in her crate but we have no option atm :/
> and that also sounds like a great idea, i think im just worried in case they robbed us or something but i doubt people would do that if they were getting paid well for it!
> and we currently buy her dog food in bulk at a Dog kennel / farm called Larton! We buy a low priced brand atm as we are still buying puppy juniour food and i think its £20 for a large sack bag thing. Is there any particular ingredients i should look out for or suggest a dog food that is good for this breed?


Sorryy I assumed the outside pen / kennel was for when you were out during the day 

That would depend 100% on how secure her kennel / saf earea is within the garden. My husband used to work on site but not be in the house and our dog would snooze loose in the garden - He would go check on her through the fence throughout the day - Then again we left the back door opena nd unlocked most the day to lol  Obviously you dont want to put her at risk of being stolen - It would depend on your area / your house set up and if your confident in leaving her out. At our current set up our garden is very close to the main village high street and I would never leave Millie alone for 2 seconds there.

Personally a dog sitter during the day isnt something I would consider with my set up, my dog is relaxed / happy at home, ha slong off elad walk prior to me leaving and like yours never messes in the house. My only concern is that your girl isnt getting a chance to move around during the day. Its so hard I know.

In terms of dogg food look at the Dry Food Index 'Sticky' thread in the DOg Health and Nutrition section - theres some really knowledgeable people on this forum . When I look for food I look for the lowest grain content / highest meat content possible. At present my girl is feed Skinner Hypoallergenic Kibble (Duck and Rice) which doesnt have the highest meat content but it is mixed with Wainwrights Wet trays which are 75% meat. Its about finding whats best for your dog and your budget. After a little research in the Dry Dog food index thread youl be in a much better position to understand the ingredients of the food you are currently feeding


----------



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

tashi said:


> Can you put the break down of the food on here that is the proteins etc and what it is made up of as in chicken, rice and the percentages - might just give an idea as to whether there is a problem with the food.
> 
> As for Doggie day care have a ring around the local kennels some of them are not that expensive if it makes her an easier dog to live with - I know one by us that does it and the dogs are well stimulated whilst in their care
> 
> As for the assault course she is too young yet and will put too much pressure on her young limbs but things like hiding treats and getting her to search them out, you could run her free on a long line until you establish a recall, is she crated at night also for bed


Gusto -Puppy / Junior
It doesnt state what flavour it is on the front ,
the ingrediants on the back is cereals, meat & animal derivatives, oils &fats. Derivatives of vegetable origin , vegetables and minerals
We got this one as the kennels suggested it

and will do that! thanks for the help and i will start hiding food round the house for her to find! thank you


----------



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Sorryy I assumed the outside pen / kennel was for when you were out during the day
> 
> That would depend 100% on how secure her kennel / saf earea is within the garden. My husband used to work on site but not be in the house and our dog would snooze loose in the garden - He would go check on her through the fence throughout the day - Then again we left the back door opena nd unlocked most the day to lol  Obviously you dont want to put her at risk of being stolen - It would depend on your area / your house set up and if your confident in leaving her out. At our current set up our garden is very close to the main village high street and I would never leave Millie alone for 2 seconds there.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for all the advice, and when shes older asnd more trusted she will be allowed in the house to roam when we our out.
I live in a farmland area which is a lovely community and very reliable, we have very high fences and i think if we secured it right it would be a very safe and secure enviroment for her to stay out in during the day, obviously she will have her own kennel pout there a a couple of water bowls filled with fresh water! 
and thank you for the food advice, i will take it all into consideration and look for whats best for her!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Nutrient Analysis
Protein26.0%Fibre3.0%Oil12.0%Ash7.5%Vitamin A15,000iu/kgVitamin D1,500iu/kgVitamin E200mg/kgCopper18mg/kg

Ingredients
Cereals, Meat & Animal Derivatives (min 14% chicken and 4% chicken), Oils and Fats, Vegetables, Minerals, with EC permitted antioxidants: mixed tocopherols, vitamin C and rosemary extract.

I think I would think about changing her food, what size bag are you buying ??? on the site that I went onto which is the main dealer this sells for £9.98 for a 7.5kg bag - can't be that much mark up at your dealers !!


----------



## Alicia2011 (Dec 27, 2011)

When she's left in the day does she have many toys? Things like kongs can be good, and should keep her busy for a while to stop her from becoming bored, although I agree that if you could get a dog walker for the middle of the day it would be a good idea because it would break up her day a bit so she's not in the crate all day. 
She's very cute too


----------



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

tashi said:


> Nutrient Analysis
> Protein26.0%Fibre3.0%Oil12.0%Ash7.5%Vitamin A15,000iu/kgVitamin D1,500iu/kgVitamin E200mg/kgCopper18mg/kg
> 
> Ingredients
> ...


the current bag we have now , is just nearly used up, thats the new one mum got yesterday for her
the usual one we get is around £16


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Zonnks said:


> I was debating starting jogging with her but when i tried she just pulled me everywere and it nearly caused a very serious accident, shes great on the lead but when she runs, the husky breed comes out and she just pegs it!
> 
> I tried all those techniques when she was a puppy and maybe we just havent been as consistant as she needs, whenever we left the room she would tear something apart in temper, she has plenty of fresh bones, puppy bones and a lot of toys to play with. Every night we settle her down in the front room with a fresh marrow bone and she will lie down for hours chomping away.
> She is currently on dry food with lots of water and sometimes as a treat , we mix in a little tiny bit of gravy into it ( salt free) and how much excercise would you recommend a dog like this needs to be calm? how long for?


You can buy a special running set for dogs(it's a harness, belt and leash i think) which helps with the pulling...you can also use a bike and encourage her to pull which will tire her out and let her be a husky.

You can buy "doggy puzzles" which make her work for food....what kind of bones? Cooked bones should never be given to dogs as they're dangerous but raw/calcified bones are ok.

Gusto is a terrible food....i know several people who've used it and has their well trained dogs turn into nightmares....if your budget isn't great 2 good alternatives are skinners and CSJ, both fairly cheap and much better quality than gusto...plus at 6 months your dog doesn't need to be on puppy food, adult food will be more than adequate.

For a 6 month old BCxHusky i would think at least 1-1.5 hours a day, either offlead or on a longline....given the husky side i'd use a longline(you can get them ranging from 5-30m long...i have a 10m and a 7m longline) and harness so she can run and sniff but ultimately you still have control of her so she can't run off. Onlead walks are no use for exercising such a high maintenance mix of breeds as they need to move and explore.

How much research did you or your family do on the breeds that make up your dog??


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Get some professional help. No offense, but you sound like you need it and haven't researched enough to be able to bring this dog up properly. I think you really owe it to yourselves and the dog to have some professional help, from a rewards-based trainer, with accreditation from COAPE or some organisation similar. 

You have two breeds which are known for high-levels of arousal and excitability, both anecdotally and in science (high levels of dopamine, an excitatory chemical). Whilst this can work very well during training etc., your dog will not be able to cope with limited mental stimulation. 

The dog is in the crate way too long. And instead of thinking about how long the walks are, think in terms of a full structure day. She should be getting some mental stimulation every two or three hours or so, e.g. clicker training, toy games etc.

I would look into Dr Karen Overall's "Relaxation Protocol" and the book "Control Unleashed" and begin exercises like these religiously. Also, check out Kikopup's You Tube channel, start clicker training tricks, obedience routines, using methods such as free-shaping, capturing etc. I can give you more info if you would like to PM me.


----------



## Zonnks (Apr 11, 2012)

Rottiefan said:


> Get some professional help. No offense, but you sound like you need it and haven't researched enough to be able to bring this dog up properly. I think you really owe it to yourselves and the dog to have some professional help, from a rewards-based trainer, with accreditation from COAPE or some organisation similar.
> 
> You have two breeds which are known for high-levels of arousal and excitability, both anecdotally and in science (high levels of dopamine, an excitatory chemical). Whilst this can work very well during training etc., your dog will not be able to cope with limited mental stimulation.
> 
> ...


I do need it! i just want to learn and i will do  ive had dogs before but none with this kind of behaviour, thank you for all your help and ill look up that book!


----------

